# Best finish for Tamarind?



## DonBoston (May 25, 2014)

So, I've done some jewelry pieces with some spalted tamarind, the bright white of the wood with the blacks and gray spalting is awesome.

But when I finish them with either a wipe on poly or danish oil, the bright whites turn to a slightly dingy yellow. I need to protect the wood, but want to try and retain the original brightness.

Any suggestions?


----------

